# Older Citizen - Date Of Build?



## largon (Sep 14, 2008)

I have an old Citizen watch of which I know it is _atleast_ 20 years old. I would be interested to know the exact year when it was made. Can anyone help me?












There are _two_ strings that I could find on the watch similar to Citizen's current model numbers but I couldn't find anything referring to such strings.

The string on the edge of the face reads: P020-083072 KA










And the backplate: P020-085299 HA










Yeah, it is quite badly corroded, scratched and beat - but I like it nevertheless.

:lol:


----------



## largon (Sep 14, 2008)

Nobody?

:\


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb: Don't worry if nobody has answered your question yet, with a worldwide membership and day jobs etc. not everyone will be logged on. I'm sure one of our knowledgable members will be along soon and give you an idea of the date. Not a clue myself.


----------



## largon (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.

=)

I was just worried my question might never be answered as the thread has been up for _2 weeks now_ and there's quite a lot of views already.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry Largon, but there is no easy way to date Citizens by the movement or model numbers, you could try Citizen themselves though.....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

largon said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> =)
> 
> I was just worried my question might never be answered as the thread has been up for _2 weeks now_ and there's quite a lot of views already.










Never looked at the date when the topic was posted, I blame the Government damn fine Chardonay that's going down too well for my wee faux pas.


----------

